# BOOBY TRAP 6/9/11 ( 7 hours on a blue marlin) Dies during the fight...



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

We ended up catching* 7 Swords, 2 Blue marlin, 1 Sailfish,* *6 big Dolphin and a mess of wahoo ....* We brought a Blue marlin in today we caught yesterday evening that died during the fight.... We had the wire on the fish 2 times within 15 minutes but the fish was to hot to handle and then took of for the bottom and died... It took us *7 hours on a 50 Tiagra* to get the fish back to the boat and she came up stiff as a board  oh well I think everyone in Surfside took a chunk of her home to put on the pit so she didn't go to waist.... We iced her down in a fish bag and weighed her at Surfside Marina this afternoon and she tip the scales at 566 lbs... We also weighed a 40.13 dolphin we caught this morning for the Star Tour. and recorded another Grand Slam (Blue, Sail and Sword) yesterday....* We released 6 of the 7 Swords* the weights on them were around 100,100,125,150,175,and 225lbs we kept 1 about 75 lbs ( David needed some Sword steaks







) Here are a few pics from the trip... Capt. Ahab


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

My Goodness yall have got it down!!!

Eat your heart out Florida

The BT is a Texas boat

*Yall ALWAYS Dunn GoouD!*

​


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

You guys are on fire. Its sad that an amazing fish like that died but at least she didnt go to waste.
Im pretty much in awe of you guys.

As always. Awesome job.


----------



## aggieangler09 (Apr 11, 2009)

THATS GETTING TIGHT MY BROTHER!!! LEAVING IN 12 HRS FOR 3 DAYS ON THE WATER AND THOSE PICS JUST GOT ME FIRED UP EVEN MORE!!!! BOOM!!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks!!! Here are a few more pics of the trip... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Beautiful blue Brett...sure would've guessed more than 566 looking at her. Congrats on another amazing trip and to livin' the good life. As a business owner myself I hope to get to where you are when I'm your age. I guess everyone needs someone to look up to a dream about and you sir are who I want to be like!!! Awesome job bro! Honored to have our ne next to yours on this trophy sittin' in my house. If your fishin' the 23 weekend I'm gonna be calling for advice :doowapsta


----------



## outriger (Jun 26, 2007)

Awesome Pics. I don't know if I've ever seen so many flags. And you guys definitely got it together. Congrats on a great trip. Too bad about the Marlin. 
Never had Marlin and my guess is not to many of us have. What's Marlin taste like? What can you compare it to?


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

outriger said:


> Awesome Pics. I don't know if I've ever seen so many flags. And you guys definitely got it together. Congrats on a great trip. Too bad about the Marlin.
> Never had Marlin and my guess is not to many of us have. What's Marlin taste like? What can you compare it to?


 I take it to a guy here in town that makes sausage... He cures it in jerky cure then smokes it ((( off the chain good))) he also does Marlin budan that is realy good but kinda has a taste of its owne....Capt. Ahab


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

WoW


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ruthless53 said:


> Beautiful blue Brett...sure would've guessed more than 566 looking at her. Congrats on another amazing trip and to livin' the good life. As a business owner myself I hope to get to where you are when I'm your age. I guess everyone needs someone to look up to a dream about and you sir are who I want to be like!!! Awesome job bro! Honored to have our ne next to yours on this trophy sittin' in my house. If your fishin' the 23 weekend I'm gonna be calling for advice :doowapsta


 Thanks my brother those are some kind words !!! Ahab
And here are a few more pics.. The last pic is of a 200+lb sword just releast........:brew:


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

that must have been the world record cookie cutter shark that took the chunk out of that sword's belly in the 5th pic! 

great job once again guys!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

luna sea II said:


> that must have been the world record cookie cutter shark that took the chunk out of that sword's belly in the 5th pic!
> 
> great job once again guys!!


 Thanks my brother !!! Yes we are seeing alot mor of the swords getting punched out by the cookie cutters.... Capt. Ahab


----------



## Konan (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome job senor that is an awesome trip. Headed out sat. morning.


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Great job Brett and team. That thing is a beast. You sure got it going brother


----------



## ldgood1 (May 5, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Boom!!! Nice job, bro. That was some funny stuff when you called me. "Hey, we are still fishing. It's on fire. We've caught 2 blues, 7 swords.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz, **** gotta go, just got tight on a sail". 

As I sit at my office. DAMNIT. Ok, now it's my turn. See ya Sunday. 

Brandon


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

Daauum Bruda You need a bigger boat!

Congrats on another slam.:cheers:


----------



## Mrs. Vitamin Sea (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome report. Good job. It sounds like yall had a blast!


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

That's an awesome trip!


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice coverage on the trip. So are blue marlin more of a catch and release type fish or just the ones of that size?


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

Yes, catch and release. If you look again, it came up dead, so no point in just throwing it back in at that point. I think Boobytrap releases more fish than they keep. And I think everyone on here releases live marlin.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Simply amazing you guys are AWESOME, Congrats and kudos for doing the right thing :cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:

Matt


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Good lord Bret leave a few for the rest of us!  :cheers:

We are headed out for a quick trip right now, and maybe a long one overnight if this weather holds and/or I get to POC.

Catch 'em up.


----------



## chad (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome trip! Brett I hope you have a better marlin recipe than we do. This is a 458 that tail wrapped and died during the ROC in 08. Reminded me of trying to eat my old hunting boots.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, Old Man and the Sea 2011 version, (at least the sharks didn't get this one). -Mike


----------



## jrkapel (May 27, 2005)

Good pictures


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Make a batch of smoked fish dip, stuff is great! You will have to up the batch size a little to use up all of that big girl! HE!!!!! of a trip Bret and crew! Congrats!!!!

Rob C

2 cups flaked smoked fish
2 tablespoons mayonnaise
4 tablespoons sour cream
1 pinch Old Bay Seasoning
4 drops hot pepper sauce, or to taste
1/4 c. chopped scallions
4 tbls cappers
1 c. chopped celery
cracked black pepper to taste


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely Amazing. I'm envious! Good job!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

my wife is from Mazatlan - marlin "en escabeche" is one of her favorite dishes.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Is the circular mark under the swordfish the bite from a cookie cutter shark?


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

If someone was telling the stories of the fish you guys catch I would think they were lying. Without the internet I would have never dreamed you could catch that many fish. Another awsome trip. Congrats PS I like that Pakula I have 1 just like it.
Vance


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Yes it is. And it looks like it almost got to the gut, Ouch! Thats gonna leave a mark!

Rob C


----------



## salt life momma (May 1, 2011)

*Sweet*

Awesome job you guys


----------



## Red Tuna (May 19, 2007)

Awesome trip - congrats! Who needs Panama or Kona!


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice! i wish i could be heading out on the boat with the crew today to get into some of this action, but with a newborn at home and tourneys comming, up the kitchen passes are getting slim.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*she didn't die!...........*

she expired........

(damned those expiration dates!







)

:biggrin:


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Wow! Everything is BIG in this post. The fish, the knife & the fillet plank!
KEWL!:cheers:

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Brett, I'd like to hear more so maybe we can talk this weekend at the Marina if you are around. I am stick'n around for the celebration and kids fishing contest while my brothers are heading out today. As always unbelievable!

David


----------



## Monkey Man (Oct 8, 2009)

WAY TO GO GUYS!!!!!!! I must confess that while Im sitting here looking at that picture of that monster fish, there is something QUITE DISTURBING about this whole thing. I noticed the position of the dorsal fin and it looks to me like that Capt. Shayne might have reeled that fish in too fast and gave it the bends therefore causing its death. Slow that man down!!!! lol GREAT job guys keep up the good work. Spencer Ellis


----------



## Oz (May 24, 2004)

You guys hammered them!


----------



## Disco Lady (Apr 7, 2011)

That's alot of BM meat there (Brett) pretty work Booby Trap! & crew!:cheers::cheers:

DL


----------



## Unbound (Jul 12, 2004)

Hmmmphhhh! No white marlin?












JK. You guys rock!


----------



## fourSEAsons (Oct 8, 2010)

Thats an awsome trip guys!

Yall are really tearing it up out there.


----------



## saltylady (Jun 30, 2010)

*what a adventure great pics :cheers:*


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Unbound said:


> Hmmmphhhh! No white marlin?
> 
> JK. You guys rock!


 Ya we were going to take a shot at the super slam again but the blue wouldn't cooperate LOL.. We had the leader within 15 min. and didn't want break the leader above the swivel so we let her run and ... She just didn't come back.... LOL Wish we could have had that last 2 hours of daylight... Can't wait to get back out there !!!! Thanks Capt. Ahab


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Amazing!


----------



## capttravis (Aug 12, 2005)

Don't think I want to miss another trip...
Congrats guys on another epic trip


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Captain Ahad and crew what a phenominal trip of a lifetime or for you guys just another trip great job and thanks for the post and pics.


Tom


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

HERE ARE A FEW MORE PICS ... DOT COM TOOK OVER 700 SO IM CRUISING THROUGH THEM... LOL... CAPT. AHAB


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just talked to the crew... We are headed back out Sunday morning... Planning on staying out until Wed. evening... Hope to see yall out there !!!! I took about 50lbs of that marlin to get it cured and smoked today and have about 25lbs of budan made also.... Heck out of all the fish we bring in that marlin had everyone getting their coolers out..LOL GOOD LUCK TO ALL OF YOU AND *GET TIGHT SUCKAS*. _Capt. Ahab :cheers:_


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

Savage Rods said:


> Yes, catch and release. If you look again, it came up dead, so no point in just throwing it back in at that point. I think Boobytrap releases more fish than they keep. And I think everyone on here releases live marlin.


I understand the fish was dead and shouldn't go to waste. I was wondering if blue marlin were more of a catch and release type fish like black bass or if the meat wasn't that good to eat and not worth the trouble cleaning. Sounds like more of a conservation thing as stated in your last sentence.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

jamesl said:


> I understand the fish was dead and shouldn't go to waste. I was wondering if blue marlin were more of a catch and release type fish like black bass or if the meat wasn't that good to eat and not worth the trouble cleaning. Sounds like more of a conservation thing as stated in your last sentence.


James, look foward to some smoked Blue Marlin during our next protien filling at the ranch !!!! If I knew you were going to compare blue marlin to bass I would have never leased you the front pasture of the ranch !!! LOL







Capt. Ahab PS. Stick to this...............http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/images/icons/****.gif


----------



## TracyRene (Jul 16, 2009)

nice pics guys!


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

broadonrod said:


> James, look foward to some smoked Blue Marlin during our next protien filling at the ranch !!!! If I knew you were going to compare blue marlin to bass I would have never leased you the front pasture of the ranch !!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to try some smoked blue marlin. I know we will be eating good this next season. Looking forward to sharing some campfire cooking duties. I've sampled some of Shayne's cooking, so I know he has skills.


----------



## Schadedtree (Aug 4, 2010)

beatiful lookin slab of meat. the sushibar in corpus used to serve up marlin.. dont know if it was legit, but it was good. had it once for the experience. had sailfish in acapulco too, if it comes from blue water its all pretty much a delicacy (minus bonita and jacks). way to go on keeping that beast iced down so it wasnt reduced to crabfood


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Schadedtree said:


> beatiful lookin slab of meat. the sushibar in corpus used to serve up marlin.. dont know if it was legit, but it was good. had it once for the experience. had sailfish in acapulco too, if it comes from blue water its all pretty much a delicacy (minus bonita and jacks). way to go on keeping that beast iced down so it wasnt reduced to crabfood


Yes sir I know people look down at killing marlin but we keep enough ice on the boat to ice a big blue or big sword if they die... I will never chunk a dead marlin over board if I have the ice... We have only brought 3 in in the last several years... But if another dies we will do the same and more budan will be made :cheers:.... Capt. Ahab :wink:


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

Would have made a nice shoot out or Poco fish.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

Nice work Brett. Could not clear enough salt out of my eyes to count the flags you had flying when we got back in th. night. Came over to talk to you but, you had just left. You guys did some damage from the time we passed by on We. till Th. afternoon. The part that gets me is, I know we where pulling the same stuff around that rig including the exact same lure that she ate for a few hours before you got there. Oh well, not the first time you've done that to me! I remember watching you guys pull four or five out from under us last year. The part that hurts is when after 3-4 you call and say hey, we got a good one on and it is fixin to come up right under you guys. I need to get me one of them big boats that they just come up and roll over to.:wink:

How about I just give you a lifetime cheers for your fine work:brew2::brew2: cause, I can't keep up with the reports. 

Guess I will just go ahead and say it even though it is a little gay....."Getin tight and stay tight all day and all night" Welcome to the..........oh, God I just can't say that one. Come up with a new one please.

Fine job my friend!!!!:cheers:


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*hmmmmm.......*

..................BOOM!!!...................


----------



## spi_tuna_dude (Jan 15, 2011)

Heck of a trip there! Congrats to all!
Thanks for releasing a few swords. That speaks volumes for you. As for taking in a dead blue marlin, I would do the same thing and I always carry enough ice just for that occasion.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Awesome trip Bret and the Booby Trap crew....again! That's a long time to be on the rod, I bet David was plenty wooped after that battle! Great pictures too. Dot com has got that new nikon dialed in.


----------



## wampuscat (Jun 30, 2009)

TKoenig said:


> Nice! i wish i could be heading out on the boat with the crew today to get into some of this action, but with a newborn at home and tourneys comming, up the kitchen passes are getting slim.


Congrats Boobytrap team, great trip. I have had a few of em get tail wrapped, they seem to fight like heck, take out a bunch of line and die. Lot of work and time planning em up even on heavy tackle. Glad ya put the time and work into getting her up, nice one. And bunches of swordfish to boot!!

TKoenig Congrats on the babby girl!! :hairout: Lost an engine coming back from Boomvang, looks like we will miis the shoot out. :hairout:


----------



## edgarallanBRO (Jun 7, 2011)

WOW. Keepin 'em tight!!


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

nice!


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

awesome pictures.

my gf's brother used to scuba w/ Capt Shane...small world.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

EPIC


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

*David gregory eats his first Swordfish Starburst on his trip on the Booby Trap....*





 Another one sees into the life of a Sword !!! With Crackers LOL.....


----------

